
Formula suggests how many relationships are needed before ideal partner - helloworld
https://www.wsj.com/articles/in-love-probability-calculus-suggests-only-fools-rush-in-1486722600
======
_nalply
Flagged because of paywall.

~~~
nadezhda18
You should use "web" link under the article. The traffic coming from the
search is not pay-walled.

~~~
_nalply
Really? It didn't work for me, even switched to a different browser and to
private mode. The flag stays.

~~~
grzm
I understand that the WSJ links have been increasingly problematic. Using the
"web" link has been hit-or-miss for me as well, and as others have noted, it
sounds like WSJ is going to close this workaround entirely.

That said, in the future, it would be useful to include a note that you tried
the "web" link in your initial comment. Often "paywalled" comments are due to
people not being aware of a workaround. It's useful to readers and those
trying to help that you've tried the workaround and that it's failed. Thanks!

~~~
_nalply
Okay, I will take this in consideration. Thanks!

